# Tamago Pan



## slowtyper

Any recommendations on a tamago pan? Looking at the "professional" copper pans on ebay. Anywhere else to look at?


----------



## la2tokyo

Are you using it for home or work? The copper ones are overkill unless you make a lot of tamago...and they're way too big for home use.


----------



## slowtyper

Well its for secretly practicing at home before I start doing learning to do it at work, haha. At work the pan we have is all black...not sure if it is a copper pan that is well used, actually it looks like a carbon steel pan but I don't know.


----------



## la2tokyo

At home you can use any of the cheapo pans you can get on places like Amazon, and they're all prefectly fine. Most of them are non-stick, and that makes things infinitely easier, especially because they are all pretty small. The copper ones usually turn black...I don't think the tin or whatever they use to clad the inside is supposed to stay shiny like a French copper pan. If the work pan you have is one of the big square ones, practicing on a small one at home will not be much of a help. It is MUCH more difficult to make tamago with a big pan, and the copper ones stick much more, especially with sushi tamago because it has so much sugar in it. There is no way of getting around a huge number of F-ups when you learn. My advice is to borrow the work pan after service, or use it when nobody's around, and do nothing but make tamago for like five or six hours. Buy three hundred eggs and just go for it. They will be piled on the floor after the first hour, but eventually you'll get the hang of it. Even if you do buy a copper one, they don't really work well until they've been seasoned with a lot of use, which will make your practice much harder.


----------



## Kinido

slowtyper said:


> Well its for secretly practicing at home before I start doing learning to do it at work, haha. At work the pan we have is all black...not sure if it is a copper pan that is well used, actually it looks like a carbon steel pan but I don't know.



So have you started practising your skills for Tamago cooking?

Just to let you know that we have opened a new website called www.kinido.com . We want also to share our discoveries of Asia, mainly Japan and China through our Kiniblog. ^^

I do not know if you are still interested in a pro copper tamago pan... 
But, we sell such pans... it is not yet on the website as it is professional wares. 

We have currently in stock professional copper tamago pan size 18 cm article 9903 and we sell also the wooden press for tamago of the same size.

We have placed an online catalogue of all our products on issuu. Check out page 117 from the catalogue. to see what type of pans we have. We also have the very cheap quality pans on the next page

We are based in Belgium. If you are interested, feel free to send me an e-mail to [email protected] . Please mention that you come from this forum.

Take care and have a wonderful day! 

Kind regards,

Andy


----------



## bishamon

I have one I picked up in Japan at a department store - it's nonstick. Much easier to use than one I had before that was just stainless steel. I guess the one you will use in the restaurant isn't nonstick so you'll have to deal with that, although the rolling and handling can be practiced with any cheap tamago pan.


----------



## Tristan

I do a high quality heavy based nonstick pan for this. And I only use nylon/wood utensils to protect the surface. Stupid eggs... they appreciate a good nonstick coat

I got it for around $35 in a japanese departmental store


----------

